# drop tine stopped by for dinner again



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

two days ago, a button buck came into the yard for some corn. Two minutes later, a 9 pointer butted in. 2 minutes after that, 'ol DropTine came in for his share of the corny bounty.
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/esoxhunter/?action=view&current=P1000640.flv


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool video...keep them coming. Are you going to try and find the shed this winter?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

doug,can i come over and hang out at your place through the day?
gets boring here in this "city" apartment in downtown newark just watching traffic all day.but we did have a doe haning out in the parking lot a few weeks ago.i almost had the maintence man talked into roping it for a "community dinner" 
we had plenty of them running around my place in reynoldsburg too.browsing in the yards,walking down the middle of the street like they owned the place,LOL.i'd sit on the deck with my coffee early in the morning,and just kick back and enjoy the show


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

deer & rush great combination.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

SUBDIVISIONS.....at the trophy rock
SUBDIVISIONS.....at the corn pile


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey, I got an idea, corn is like cake to deer.. they love it but it don't offer them much protein, start mixing it in with raw soybeans! thats 35-45% Protein, should be able to find it for 6-8 bucks for 50#, you should try it.. they aren't as crazy about it as corn at first, but they really do well on it...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hahaha great choice in song.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> SUBDIVISIONS.....at the trophy rock
> SUBDIVISIONS.....at the corn pile


be cool or be SHOT AT!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Lmao !!!!!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

thats a nice deer there, give him another year, that drop tine might get longer, hes a shotter now.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> Hey, I got an idea, corn is like cake to deer.. they love it but it don't offer them much protein, start mixing it in with raw soybeans! thats 35-45% Protein, should be able to find it for 6-8 bucks for 50#, you should try it.. they aren't as crazy about it as corn at first, but they really do well on it...


Corn is the best thing a deer can eat in the winter time. It is loaded in carbohydrates which gives them an immediate source of energy. Protein is not that essential to them this time of year. Protein becomes much more important March through September when the bucks are growing their antlers.

CG


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Hahaha great choice in song.



lol at first thought it was an adult movie in the back ground


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishman said:


> lol at first thought it was an adult movie in the back ground


It wasn't?! It sounded like my favorite adult movie song of all time! Haha kidding! I love rush, Peart and Lee rock me in so many non-**** ways!


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

he will be a dandy next year.


----------

